# HELP: any way to test transfers without having a heat press Like an iron or something



## KayDubLLC (Dec 20, 2006)

I am looking into plastisol transfers for my company and we just got a sample binder from first-edition today. However, we don't own a press and don't want to buy one until we know for sure that we want to use the transfers to make our shirts.

Is there any way to test the transfers without having a heat press. Like an iron or something?? 

I would really hate to fork out for a press then not like the results. I know a press will work better but I just need some way to get an idea of how well they work.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: HELP*

Hi Wes,

If you just want to do some samples for *testing only* than you could use a household iron. I don't believe these results will be good enough to offer the finished product for sale though.

Otherwise I'd advice you to contact some local shops and ask them if you could rent a press from them for a daily rate. This would give you a chance to test a some professional equipment without investing too much money into it or being stuck with it eventually.


----------



## KayDubLLC (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: HELP*

Yeah, it is simply for testing purposes.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: HELP*

Then I guess start off with using your regular iron. But in either case I would go through the trouble of trying to find something for rent for a couple of days. It shouldn't cost you too much, and I think you'll get a better feel of what it's like to work with the equipment and see the finished product.

My understanding is that the household iron doesn't offer enough heat and pressure to do a good job. Nor does it allow you to adjust the heat and pressure (different papers require different settings).

Good luck


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: HELP*

You will not get the same results with an iron as with a heat press. So it might not be a good idea to do testing this way, because the results will inevitably be different.

If you absolutely must use an iron, put it on a high heat setting (cotton or wool), no steam, and press using heavy downward pressure with both hands. Do a test press before using the transfer, to make sure you won't scorch the shirt.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: HELP*



KayDubLLC said:


> I am looking into plastisol transfers for my company and we just got a sample binder from first-edition today. However, we don't own a press and don't want to buy one until we know for sure that we want to use the transfers to make our shirts.
> 
> Is there any way to test the transfers without having a heat press. Like an iron or something??
> 
> I would really hate to fork out for a press then not like the results. I know a press will work better but I just need some way to get an idea of how well they work.


I dont know if you are looking into stock transfer designs or having custom made but can tell you the results are outstanding. If you are heading in the transfer direction you are going to want a real press. You may be able to do some small tests with an iron if you can get it hot enough.


----------



## KayDubLLC (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: HELP*

yeah, I know the quality will be no where near as good with an iron, I just want to get a basic idea. I think we will go this route and will purchase a heat press (been looking at the Hix swingman 15) but for now, we don't have one and can't find a place to rent one.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: HELP*



> we don't have one and can't find a place to rent one.


You can lease one from some of the suppliers. I think Imprintables.com has a leasing option.


----------



## usmarinewriter (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: HELP*

re: Transfers..

If it's a sample to test, an iron with sufficient pressure will suffice . Otherwise
go with a heat sealer. Someone in a local mall may do one or 2 for you 
for a nominal sum. ( I've done it)


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I know I sound like a broken record but our days there are transfers that are made *specificaly for* *both "home Iron" and "Heat Press",* they are both quick and easy to apply since you do not need much downward force. 


These are ideal if you plan on printing volume and selling them pre-printed on shirts and ALSO, if you are selling them at retail to end users with a "Home Iron".

This is nothing new, look at the 1967 Crumb original transfer "Keep On Truckin", they were made for "Home Iron" or "heat Press". Mind you they are much better quality today, but still, they continue to be made. 

If you're not getting good results with a "Home Iron" you are simply not using the right transfers.  

Now if you are printing 50-100 t-shirts, do your self a favor and get a heat press from Josh.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I think the end user is using specific transfer samples from first edition and I dont think they are from the sixties like "Keep On Truckin". I dont think on a pro level a home iron is going to take you anywhere lucrative, consistent or satisfied. I very well could be wrong...but I dont think so.


----------



## KayDubLLC (Dec 20, 2006)

Never intended to use the home iron for actually creating the shirts. Just wanted to know if it would be an effective *testing* method for the plastisol transfers. Thanks for everyone's info.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

KayDubLLC said:


> Never intended to use the home iron for actually creating the shirts. Just wanted to know if it would be an effective *testing* method for the plastisol transfers. Thanks for everyone's info.


yes you can test them but it depends on the transfer type.
for example, small/medium size cold peel transfers (old school type) would may be work. But most off the shelf stock transfers sold by catalog companies may not work well because they are made for Heat Presses etc... 

it really depends on the transfer.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

KayDubLLC said:


> Just wanted to know if it would be an effective *testing* method for the plastisol transfers.


Partly depeneds what you're testing. If you're testing whether or not the transfers work then rather than having a Pass/Fail test with an iron, you have a Pass/Who Knows? test. If it works it works and everything is fine. If it doesn't work... could be the transfer or it could be the iron. You've introduced another variable to the test. So it really depends what you're testing.

If you just want to get the design onto the shirt to see how it looks, it's worth a shot. It might not work, but trying one won't cost much.


----------



## Ranger West (Nov 6, 2007)

Call your local t-sirt shop in your local mall and find out if they will press the shirt for you. This will usually cost ~$2 per shirt. They may not be selling you anything but they won't like to lose any money at this time of year. A couple of shirts for $4 for 1 minute of work is pertty godd money an hour if they have an employee standing around doing nothing.
We press lots of transfers down for other people as we still make good money doing this since we press about 75 an hour,


----------



## usmarinewriter (Dec 8, 2006)

Wes;

Use a local operation at a mall and look at the press but don't be afraid to do a few with an iron.
If the heat setting, pressure and timing is correct you
can achieve good results.

Hope this is of assistance.

Joe


----------

